
Show HN: Snapshotly – Automated DigitalOcean Backups - mezuky
https://snapshotly.com
======
chrsstrm
You’re using the terms backup and snapshot interchangeably but they are not
the same thing. Snapshots are images and require your droplet to be powered
down. Which service are you providing?

~~~
mezuky
Snapshots are used because they persist even after the droplet/volume was
deleted and you pay per GB/month instead of 20% of the droplet price. For
volumes, you only have the option to create a snapshot.

The "backups" term is used mostly for SEO purposes. When a user wants backups
for his droplet, probably for him is not important if the backup is considered
by DO a "backup" or a "snapshot".

The DigitalOcean backups are also images at the core because the point-in-time
image is created in the same way.

From the DO docs:

1\. A snapshot of the live system is taken, creating a crash-consistent,
point-in-time image.

2\. The snapshot is backed up off-disk.

3\. The snapshot is deleted once the backup is complete.

Regarding the recommendation of powering of the droplet, in the future maybe
there will be an option to choose if you want this before taking the snapshot.
This will be useful for droplets with write-intensive operations.

Thanks, Alex

------
reillychase
Shameless ripoff of snapshooter.io
[https://twitter.com/MrSimonBennett/status/120771279509938585...](https://twitter.com/MrSimonBennett/status/1207712795099385856?s=2)

~~~
corinadalea
Even if the screenshots are real and not just an edited source page, the user
interface + landing page seems totally different to me.

To me looks like SnapShooter is really afraid of competition and thinks that
the market must have only one product.

~~~
dorkley
Google cache shows its a rip off.

I get snapshooter being afraid of competitions, it is a one-trick-pony from
the looks of it.

Competition is awesome, it forces people to adapt. Ripping off a product, and
it's content is not competition, its theft.

------
bberenberg
Does a snapshot mean that you're doing native DO snapshots? The throughput for
these is terrible (1-4gb/min) and also had performance implications in our
past tests.

~~~
mezuky
Yes, native DO snapshots are used. I tested with droplets up to 100 GB in
occupied disk size and the snapshot required over 1 hour to be ready. For
volumes, the time is lower.

Unfortunately, this is a limitation for most of the cloud providers.

------
Jamesking56
Is this essentially $15 / month to press 'Snapshot' in DigitalOcean or am I
missing the point here?

------
corinadalea
Interesting product. My DigitalOcean droplets have only weekly backups. I will
give it a try for creating daily snapshots.

~~~
iiCe89
Your better off with [https://snapshooter.io/](https://snapshooter.io/) imo
never let me or my team down

~~~
corinadalea
Thanks for the proposal, but I'm good paying less for more.

~~~
dorkley
As long as you're happy trusting someone who ripped off another persons
business, and was then stupid enough to rip off their site content and forget
to change the name.

And then when they were caught, stole another companies privacy policy and
again forgot to change the name.

This copycat will last a month or two and then vanish. You'd have to think
very little of your own website/business/server to trust someone like that.

I don't really know snapshooter all that well (the one they ripped off) but
just googling it I can see its got a bit more credibility, it looks like
they're a digitalocean partner which alone speaks volumes.

------
kkwtfeliz
Where are the "backups" being stored? Are they just snapshots sitting in my DO
account? If so, I can just do this by myself with the DO API... if not, how
are you downloading the snapshots? I don't recall if DO allows this right now.

------
DeanLJ
I'm all for open competition but you should have chosen a different name, your
choice is just sleazy IMHO.

As dorkley said, a rip off of the original and best ... SnapShooter.io

~~~
stocktech
This seems like unfair criticism. I'd say snapshooter and snapshotly are
sufficiently different. If the websites were similar, I'd see your point, but
snapshotly is different enough that's it a clear price competitor.

~~~
dorkley
The moron ripped off the site content from snap shooter and even left in the
company name. He absolutely deserves criticism. The guy is scum.

------
dorkley
Looks like you've just ripped off snapshooter.io tbh.

------
lapnitnelav
Totally meta but the ratio green to gray usernames is unusually high here.

